# How To Open GX270



## Crimsonnaire (Aug 31, 2008)

How do you open this GX270 desktop? I just want to be sure, so I don't break anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 31, 2008)

I think that model of Dell open like a book... The side on the left should have a handle or something on the back, if you open the side, it will hinge towards the front. At least that's what I think.

Check for stickers on the back though, if you open it up and break the sticker your warranty will be void. So make sure you want to definitely open it before you do it.


----------



## pies (Aug 31, 2008)

I just opened one and like Kornowski stated its like a book.
On the top and bottom you should see two black pieces press them in and lift up.


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, they open like a book. Before you press the two "buttons" to open it, lay the computer horizontally.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 31, 2008)

I think it's called the "clamshell" design. A pain in the butt to work with if you ask me...


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 31, 2008)

diduknowthat said:


> A pain in the butt to work with if you ask me...



Oh Yeah, They really don't make things easy!


----------



## Crimsonnaire (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome!

Yeah, I've seen the top button, but I didn't know there was one on the bottom that had to be pressed with the top one. I've been used to the eMachines format, which has two screw knobs on the back of one side that, after you loosen, releases the entire side panel.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## mac550 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Oh Yeah, They really don't make things easy!



lol it's dell they never do, just like they dont make good computers


----------

